# Interest in Windows CE/Moble RC Software?



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Just looking to see if there is any interest in software that runs on Windows CE, Windows Moble or Pocket PC? This could include things like a Rollout Calculator, stopwatch/lap timer, setup sheets, battery/motor database, etc.

If so, what type of RC related software would you be interested in?


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

battery/motor database to keep in check whats good.

would put my PDA into a bit more use....

now... if these battery matchings, motor analyzers, could utilize blue-tooth or IR for info xfer.. wouldnt that be cool


----------



## mattyk6 (Mar 25, 2003)

I think someone made a similar produce that would run on Palm. But I can't remeber who/where that was.


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

I already created a setup sheet program for my PDA (which is not Windows CE based). I'll be working on software to use with my Fantom Dyno some time in the future.

I don't wish to sell it, but would be willing to help in the development of new software if you ever recruit for it.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

So far this is what I have [edited - figured out how to get a screenshot - new file attached]. You can enter in any of your known values (Pinion, Spur, Tire Dia., Rollout) and then solve for the value you are missing or want to find. There is also areas to enter in motor info, track name and notes. To be added is a place for battery info. On the second page I will have a place to enter track size, track record, motor RPM, etc and it will try to give you gearing to run.

All this info can be saved and recalled later. Saved data can be scrolled through one-by-one, picked from a list and old data deleted.

A battery and motor database shouldn't be hard to do.


----------



## glassman (Dec 8, 2004)

I have copies of a roll out program for Palm OS4 and OS5. I downloaded them from one of the boards just can't remember which one. If anyone wants one i'll send it to you if you send me a blank disc. It was a freeware program.


----------



## kiyano (Nov 16, 2002)

I want the function to save the data of LCS (Lap Counting System).
Only the last data can be saved at LCS. I know that two or more data can be saved at PC. However, it is convenient if it is made in PDA.

Sorry, I do not know whether CE can process 232port. 
However, if it possible, don't you think that it is convenient?

I have challenged the same thing before by palm.

http://babelfish.altavista.com/babelfish/trurl_pagecontent?lp=ja_en&url=http%3a%2f%2fwww.kimihiko-yano.net%2fRadioCon%2f12Scale%2fworkpad.htm


----------

